# Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

HI, hatte länger bei Ebay nix mehr ersteigert, weil die Versandkosten meist zu hoch waren. 
Nun aber doch was gekauft, an Versandkosten 4,50Euro gezahlt und mit einem Päckchen gerechnet. Aufgewandt hat der Verkäufer aber nur 2,20Euro Porto und einen A5 Briefumschlag (0,05Euro?).

Antwort des Verkäufers: Sie kannten die Kosten doch!

Der Grund, warum ich jetzt hier bin, ist folgender: in vielen Foren scheint sich die Meinung zu verbreiten, "dass man da nix machen kann". Aber ist das nicht Quatsch? Man erklärt sich doch m.E. nur bereit, Versand- und Verpackungskosten bis 4,50Euro zu tragen. Das Argument, man habe die Kosten doch gekannt, ist in sich paradox: "Kosten" sind in dieser Höhe ja nie entstanden, also konnte man sie auch nicht kennen! 

Wem ist ähnliches widerfahren, wer hat Meinungen/ Ideen dazu?

Apropos: Eine weitere Unsitte ist das Abwarten mit der Bewertung seitens der (meist professionellen) Verkäufer. Wenn der Käufer seinen Teil getan und gezahlt hat, muss auch positiv bewertet werden - und nicht erst viel später, um ein Druckmittel gegen Reklamationen und Rücktritte in der Hand zu haben. ICh rufe hiermit also zum allgemeinen Bewertungsboykott durch die Käufer auf!


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

Bin zwar kein Rechtsexperte, behaupte aber mal, dass die beiden, von Dir angesprochenen Probleme, ziemlich nichtig sind.

1. Die Versandkosten legt der Verkäufer fest - wenn der Käufer damit einverstanden ist, muss er sie in der angegebenen Höhe tragen - das ist Bestandteil des entstandenen Vertrages! Andersherum, wenn der Versand dann doch teurer wird, als zuvor vereinbart, ist das Sache des Verkäufers.

2. Bewertung - das kann jeder machen, wie er will! Es ist niemand zur Abgabe einer Bewertung oder zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Erstellung gezwungen - das sehen weder irgendwelche Gesetzmäßigkeiten, noch die AGB von Ebay vor. Auf eine postive Berwertung eine ebenfalls positive "Antwort" zu erwarten, ist töricht und widerspricht dem eigentlichen Bewertungssystem.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 1. Die Versandkosten legt der Verkäufer fest - wenn der Käufer damit einverstanden ist, muss er sie in der angegebenen Höhe tragen - das ist Bestandteil des entstandenen Vertrages! Andersherum, wenn der Versand dann doch teurer wird, als zuvor vereinbart, ist das Sache des Verkäufers.


Sehe ich auch so. Bestandteil des Gesamtpreises.
Bewertung ist freiwilliges Beiwerk.


----------



## Bremsklotz (15 Mai 2004)

MRA2004 schrieb:
			
		

> HI, hatte länger bei Ebay nix mehr ersteigert, weil die Versandkosten meist zu hoch waren.
> Nun aber doch was gekauft, an Versandkosten 4,50Euro gezahlt und mit einem Päckchen gerechnet. Aufgewandt hat der Verkäufer aber nur 2,20Euro Porto und einen A5 Briefumschlag (0,05Euro?).



@MRA2004
Fair ist das nicht, was der Verkäufer gemacht hat. Das würde ich auch in der Bewertung zum Ausdruck bringen. Das sind satte 2,00 € extra. Damit dir das nicht wieder passiert, es ist ja sicher nicht das einzige Angebot gewesen und in etwa kennt man ja auch meistens die Maße, schaue doch was die meisten an Porto für das in etwa gleiche Produkt verlangen. Bei mir bleiben Verkäufer außen vor, die z. B. für eine DVD mehr als € 3,00 verlangen. Wenn ich das Gefühl habe einer will über die Portokosten was herausschlagen biete ich nicht mit. Wenn ich mich z. B. irre und etwas billiger verschicken kann, als vorher angegeben, lege ich das in Briefmarken bei. Das hätte der Verkäufer in diesem Fall auch tun sollen. 
Was die Bewertung angeht, die ist nun mal freiwillig, ich bewerte sofort  nach Geldeingang, muss aber die leidvolle Erfahrung machen, das nicht alle Käufer eine Bewertung abgeben, auch nicht nach einer Erinnerungsmail.
Das ist die Kehrseite, in sofern verstehe ich so einige, die abwarten. Nur was kommt dabei heraus, wenn jeder darauf wartet, das der andere zuerst die Bewertung abgibt? Nix


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

BREMSKLOTZ schrieb:
			
		

> Fair ist das nicht, was der Verkäufer gemacht hat. Das würde ich auch in der Bewertung zum Ausdruck bringen. Das sind satte 2,00 € extra.


Zu den Versandkosten kann man durchaus auch den Aufwand einberechnen, den es kostet, erst mal zur Post zu gehen (oder einen Briefkasten zu suchen) und die Sendung abzuschicken - das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Der Käufer muss die Ware ja nicht ersteigern. Außerdem, ob Päckchen oder Brief, das ist Jacke wie Hose, da beides nicht versichert ist. Dafür aber eine miese Berwertung abzugeben ist mEn schon gleich doppelt unfair.
Apropos unfair - auch bei Ebay geht es in erster Linie um´s Geschäft, wen kümmern da persönliche Befindlichkeiten, wenn das Geschäft an sich ordentlich über die Bühne gegangen ist (Preis sofort bezahlt und Ware einwandfrei erhalten) - derartige Nebenerscheinungen zeugen eher von Ebay-unreifen/unerfahrenen Mitgliedern. :-? 

_Meine Refernz:_ 135 positve Bewertungen, eine neutrale und keine negative mit drei Accounts - innerhalb anderthalb Jahren bei gleichmäßigen Kauf und Verkauf. Bei 5 Auktionen wurde vom Ebay-Partner keine Bewertung abgegeben.


----------



## Dino (15 Mai 2004)

Also mal grundsätzlich: Wenn ich selbst etwas bei eBay verkaufe (was in den letzten Monaten eher selten geworden ist), dann berechne ich ausschließlich die reinen Portokosten. Diese gebe ich explizit und verbindlich an und biete auch Alternativen in Sachen Versicherung.

Ich kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn ein Verkäufer über die reinen Portokosten hinausgeht, um die Unkosten für die Verpackung und die Wegekosten (jaja, der Sprit ist teuer geworden...*seufz*) abzuwälzen. Solange der Verkäufer sich an die angegebenen Versandkosten und -formen hält, habe ich damit kein Problem. Und wenn es mir zu teuer erscheint, wird mein Gebot entsprechen kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es mir zu teuer erscheint, wird mein Gebot entsprechen kleiner ausfallen.


Das ist korrekt und konsequent richtig.
Dummerweise schauen aber immer noch viele Leute nicht auf die Versandgebühren. Damit kann mal sich also ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.
Nicht schön, aber Realität.


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 Mai 2004)

> Dafür aber eine miese Berwertung abzugeben ist mEn schon gleich doppelt unfair.



@Reducal
Ich glaube, da hast du mich missverstanden. Ein Grund für eine neutrale/negative Bewertung ist das natürlich nicht, wenn alles andere ok ist, und darum geht es ja letzten Endes auch bei der Bewertung. Ich würde das auch nicht machen, aber einen Hinweis darauf würde ich mir schon erlauben. In diese Situation werde ich aber wohl auch nicht kommen, weil ich ganz einfach die Finger davon lasse, wenn mir die Portokosten zu hoch sind. Das Bestreben müsste eigentlich dahin gehen, die sowieso schon hohen Portokosten auf das absolut notwendigste zu reduzieren, sobald ich etwas versteigere, das höher als 5 cm ist, fallen ohnehin € 4,10 an. Der ersteigerte Artikel kommt im schlechtesten Fall mit € 1,00 zum Versteigern, das ist für den Verkäufer gar nichts, aber für den Käufer bedeuten das schon € 5,10, die er berappen muss. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln auch hier den Preis.
Ich sehe das Verkaufen bei ebay auch nicht so verbissen an, sondern eher als Spaß. Wer damit natürlich Geld verdienen will, wird wohl andere Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Mittlerweile habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht. Die Antwort "da kann man nix machen weil man ja weiß wieviel zu zahlen ist" ist definitiv FALSCH.

Erstens liegt in der bewusst inkorrekten Angabe solcher Kosten und des Kassierens des Überschusses ein strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug (Täuschung-Irrtum-Vermögensverfügung-Schaden).
Zweitens wird der Käufer arglistig getäuscht im Sinne des BGB, so dass man seine Willenserklärung (d.h. i.E. den Vertrag) anfechten kann. Denn man erklärt sich beim Kauf nur bereit, tatsächlich anfallende KOSTEN dem Verkäufer zu erstatten, und nicht zusätzlich zum Versteigerungspreis irgendeine x-beliebige Summe zu zahlen. Es stimmt, diese Kosten könne auch Sprit u.ä. umfassen - aber wenn der Verkäufer auf Nachfrage solche Kosten nciht nennt und stattdessen die lange Zunge zeigt, dann kann und sollte man sie zurückfordern.
Hier kommt der Haken: Die paar Euro sind für den Einzelnen den ganzen Aufswand nicht wert. also werden weiter jährlich Millionen von Euro unrechtmäßig den Besitzer wechseln, und einzelne Powerseller können davon eben viel mehr einkaufen - wahrscheinlich vorzugsweise nicht bei Ebay, da sie die Abzocke kennen!


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2004)

Nun, damit sind wir ja alle beieinander - jeder für sich macht seine Erfahrungen: Bremsklotz, Heiko & Dino halt es wie Reducal, der die Portokosten mit dem Angebot abgleicht und MRA2004 hat seinen rechtlichen Beistand gefunden. Eigentlich wurden alle Fragen zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet - uns allen viel Spaß weiterhin beim steigern!


----------



## nattkolt (18 Mai 2004)

@MRA2004

Ich glaube du siehst es verkehrt. Wenn der Verkäufer Versandkosten angegeben hat und diese auch einhält, ist es weder Betrug noch Bereicherung an der Sache, sondern etwas ungeschickt. Er hätte die Summe vielleicht besser Verpackungs- und Versandkosten nennen sollen.
Schliesslich kann er die Sache ja nicht unverpackt versenden und der Aufwand ist doch schliesslich da, Ware ordnungsgemäss einpacken und absenden. 
Wenn jemand das Ersteigerte persönlich abholt, bekommt er die Ware auch unverpackt!
Du bist nicht gezwungen mitzubieten. Und wenn jemand die Versandkosten schon mit nennt, ist es in meinen Augen fair, viele machen es nicht! Da kann ich mir dann auch ausrechnen was auf mich zukommt und soviel bieten wieviel mir die Sache insgesamt wert ist.


Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

MRA2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Meinungen.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht. Die Antwort "da kann man nix machen weil man ja weiß wieviel zu zahlen ist" ist definitiv FALSCH.
> 
> ...



Lieber MRA2004,

ich behaupte, juristisch schlau zu sein - und dein Posting ist juristisch nicht haltbar.

Betrug setzt Täuschung voraus - wo täuscht der, der sich als Vertragspreisbestandteil zuvor bekannte Versandkosten ausbedingt? Der Vertrag kommt hierüber zu Stande und gilt. Täuschung läge in der expliziten Erklärung: "Mehr kostet es mich unter keinem Aspekt" - und diese Erklärung habe ich bei ebay noch nie gelesen.

ebay selbst geht von "Versandkostenpauschalen" aus, also von nicht detailliert aufzuschlüsselnden Aufwendungen, die ggf. auch ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen sein dürfen (bei Pauschalen so üblich).

So lange nicht das Ausnutzen einer Notsitaution etc. den weg zum Wucher eröffnen (oder die Kosten exporbitant überhoben sind), stimmt deine Auffassung schlicht nicht.

Aber du kannst es natürlich gerne mal bei Staatsanwaltschaft und Zivilgericht versuchen ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*Versandkosten*

Moin

es kann auch im Vorfeld versucht werden, über die Versandkosten zu verhandeln. Ich versuche es gerade, einen relativ kleinen Gegenstand in den Versandkosten zu drücken. Aber *VOR* der Auktion. Der junge? Mann, will für ein kleines Teil 7,- € Versand. Dafür ist es dann aber unversichert. Wenn er ganz dreist ist, versendet er es als Warensundung (1,53 €!). Ca. 360% Versandkostengewinn.
(Der wohnt wohl auf einer Alm.  :roll: )

Ich schlage auch bei jedem Artikel drauf, schließlich müssen die Sachen noch eingepackt werden und zur Post gebracht werden. Was in meinem Fall kein Benzin kostet, aber ein wenig Zeit schon & Verpackung.

Bei einem bestimmten Artike erzielte ich durch einen (mehr als üblich) überhöhten Versandpreis auch einen Teil des Gewinns. Die Leute wollen es so, als ich noch die "richtigen" Kosten angab, lief es nicht so gut. Der Endpreis ist aber gleich. 8) 

Es können übrigens auch Sendungen über 50mm als Warensendung versandt werden, Päckchen ist hier nicht zwingend notwendig.

Gruß

Gast

ps. W/enn einem etwas nicht paßt (zu hohe Versandkosten, falscher Artikel, defekte Neuware), kann der Verkäufer auch nach dem Verkauf nochmals angeschrieben werden. Man muß ja nich gleich mit
rechtsmitteln drohen. Ich bin relativ großzügig, wenn der Kunde Recht hat, gibt es das Geld (incl. Vers.) zurück.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*Versandkosten*

Hallo,

da wir selber auch einen Ebay Shop betreiben finde ich die Versandkosten ok. Wir verstehen dies als Mischkalkulation. Wenn jemand etwas leichtes kleines ersteigert kommt man natürlich mit 2,20 Euro Portokosten hin. Sollte jedoch jemand z. B. Plottertoner mit 15 kg Gewicht bestellen legt der Shop natürlich drauf.

Was schon angesprochen wurde: Nicht zu vergessen die Versandkosten bestehen nicht nur aus dem Porto. Wir haben ca. 1000 Bestellungen/Monat und müssen damit die Logistik-Kosten auch mit einplannen. Dies wird leicht von Privatverkäufern nicht berechnet.

Grüsse

Maxim


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

HI

Wenn Hermes Paket mit 6,90 € angibt und das ganze dann per Brief mit 1,45 verschickt
,ist das in meinen Augen schon betrug.
(Habe etwas von einer Privat Person ersteigert).

LG Darkcallen

[modinfo]
_der Thread ist über  5 Jahre alt  bitte nicht zu heftig posten, sonst setzt der Staub die Bronchien zu _


----------



## Eniac (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn Hermes Paket mit 6,90 € angibt und das ganze dann per Brief mit 1,45 verschickt
> ,ist das in meinen Augen schon betrug.



Inwiefern? Wurdest Du durch die abweichende Versandart in irgendeiner Form geschädigt? 


Eniac


----------



## Axel-B (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

Die Versandkosten stehen fest und wenn ich auf den Button kaufen drücke oder habe die Auktion gewonnen ist der Vertragsschluss erfolgt. Der Käufer hat also die Bedingungen des Verkäufers angenommen.

Ein gewerblicher Verkäufer haftet immer für den zufälligen Untergang der Ware. Deswegen ist es wurscht wenn er auch noch schreibt "unversichert". Das ist sogar abmahngefährdet. Dann kann der Verkäufer die Versandart nehmen wie er will. Er trägt ja das Risiko. Wenn er auf der sicheren Seite stehen will, muss ER es immer als Paket versenden. Das ist versichert. Ein Päckchen nicht. Verschwindet es muss er Dir eine neue Ware zusenden.

Jetzt gibt es eine Abgrenzung zwischen privat und gewerblich. Das OLG Hamm hatte einmal entschieden, dass ,wenn jemand mehr als 250 Verkäufe im Jahr tätigt als gewerblicher angesehen wird. Also immer schon auf den Bewertungszähler schauen. Siehe auch hier vom LG Berlin: 

Unternehmereigenschaft bei Ebay-Verkäufen aus Privathaushalt


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

Nebenbei: die Einstufung als "gewerblich" haben unterschiedliche Gerichte IIRC schon unterschiedlich getroffen.


----------



## Axel-B (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

Hallo,

das regeln die Gesetze (Verbraucherschutz). Mein Shop ist zertifiziert und die AGB wurden von Fachanwälten (IT-Recht-Kanzlei) erstellt.

Das ist der typische Absatz in richtigen AGB:

_Grundsätzlich geht die Gefahr des zufälligen Untergangs und der zufälligen Verschlechterung der verkauften Ware mit der *Übergabe an den Kunden oder eine empfangsberechtigte Person über*. Handelt es sich bei dem Kunden um einen Unternehmer (dieser handelt in Ausübung seiner gewerblichen oder selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit; § 14 BGB), geht die Gefahr des zufälligen Untergangs und der zufälligen Verschlechterung beim Versendungskauf mit der Auslieferung der Ware am Geschäftssitz des Verkäufers an eine geeignete Transportperson über. _

Kommt also die Ware auf dem Postweg weg, haftet der Händler und muss dem Kunden erneut die Ware zusenden.


----------



## Axel-B (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Kommentar von unserem Justiziar RA Carsten Föhlisch von Trusted Shops:




> Im Gegensatz zum Handel unter Verbrauchern (C2C) oder unter Unternehmen (B2B) trägt der Händler im Endkundengeschäft stets die sog. Transportgefahr, d.h. das Risiko, dass die Ware auf dem Transport zum Kunden beschädigt wird oder untergeht. Gliches gilt im Falle der Rücksendung durch den Kunden im Rahmen des Widerrufsrechtes nach § 357 Abs. 2 S. 2 BGB.
> 
> Von der Transportgefahr zu unterscheiden ist die Leistungsgefahr. Der BGH hat hierzu klargestellt, dass auch im Versandhandel mit Endkunden der Erfüllungsort mangels anderweitiger Vereinbarung beim Verkäufer liegt (BGH, Urteil v. 16.07.2003, VIII ZR 302/02, www.bundesgerichtshof.de, CR 2004, 51). D.h., dass der Händler bei Transportverlust zwar bereits gezahlte Kaufpreise rückerstatten muss, nicht aber die Ware noch einmal liefern muss, denn hier ist mit Übergabe an das Transportunternehmen der Kaufvertrag erfüllt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*



Axel-B schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das regeln die Gesetze (Verbraucherschutz). Mein Shop ist zertifiziert und die AGB wurden von Fachanwälten (IT-Recht-Kanzlei) erstellt.
> 
> ...



und dafür hast du einen Anwalt bebraucht ?
na Wahnsinn - geht deine Copy Funktion nicht ?
am besten aus 2-3 Shop der Mitbewerber die Sachen kopieren kombinieren und fertig ...
Geld gespart .....


----------



## Axel-B (27 August 2009)

*AW: Ebay Versandkosten - Rechtsexperten?*

Ich bin Trusted Shops zertifiziert. Es geht ja um viele Kleinigkeiten die kein Händler richtig in den AGB schreibt. Also RA. Meine AGB sind soweit "Wasserdicht" dass die IT-Recht-Kanzlei die Abmahnungen übernimmt. Kostet mich keinen cent.....:-p

Also eine Abmahnversicherung. Was will man mehr.


----------

